# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  تخفيض في sl3 bruteforce fast

## Mr KhaliD

السلام عليكم
عملاءنا ,و زوار و اعضاء هطا المنتذى العظيم, كما عودناكم, وتطلعا منا لارضاءكم, قمنا بخفض تمن نوكيا sl3 bruteforce السريع, من 20Cr الى 19Cr, وبهذا وجب الاعلام :Big Grin: .
لطلب الانخراط, او لطلب تعبأت حسابك, لا تتردد في الاتصال بنا, على البريد الالكتروني: support(at)fast-code.com, او في الهاتف: 00212676799012, او بالقدوم مباشرة الى محلنا التحاري.
للمزيد من المعلومات زورو موقعنا الالكتروني: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
مع تحياتي

----------


## britalcom

merci merci

----------


## moussaoui

merci merci

----------


## hassan6_989

*شكراااااا*

----------


## brooklynvbb

شكرا أخي على الموضوع

----------

